# Έπαθε το επάρατο πορνιόκο



## Mindkaiser (Feb 6, 2017)

Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει; Το βρήκα σε αρκετές αναζητήσεις (σχεδόν πάντα με αυτήν την μορφή). Το αλίευσα από σημερινό άρθρο του Πανούτσου στο Liberal.gr. 

http://www.liberal.gr/arthro/112988/apopsi/a-panoutsos/Fantasy-Island.html


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2017)

...
Όπου βρίσκω αυτό το _πορνιόκο_, με ή χωρίς _επάρατο_, από τον Πανούτσο το βρίσκω ή ξεσηκωμένο απ' αυτόν, με παλιότερο εύρημα το 2003 στο Βήμα, οπότε συμπεραίνω πως είναι δική του λεξιπλασία και από τα συμφραζόμενα νομίζω πως εννοεί αυτό που λέμε (ή λέγαμε) ταράκουλο, κολούμπρα, μεγάλη ταραχή, σοκ, πατατράκ. Από του Πανούτσου το _πορνιόκο_, προτιμώ του Ντόναλντ Ντακ το _σμπαρεκουάκ_.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 7, 2017)

This definition might be helpful:-
Αυτό που έχω ακούσει μόνο είναι η έκφραση 'έπαθα μπορνιόκο' που έχει την έννοια του 'μου ήρθε εγκεφαλικό΄. Δεν ξέρω όμως την προέλευση της λέξης ή αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2017)

Theseus said:


> This definition might be helpful:-
> Αυτό που έχω ακούσει μόνο είναι η έκφραση 'έπαθα μπορνιόκο' που έχει την έννοια του 'μου ήρθε εγκεφαλικό΄. Δεν ξέρω όμως την προέλευση της λέξης ή αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα.



Η Ηλέκτρα αποφασίζει να επισκεφθεί ψυχολόγο, καθώς έχει φτάσει σε αδιέξοδο και δεν μπορεί να βρει μόνη της λύση στα προβλήματά της.

«Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που πάω σε ψυχολόγο.
Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό δεν έβρισκα το λόγο.
Όμως γιατρέ μου τα ’παιξα και *έπαθα μπορνιόκο*.
Έφτασα σ’ αδιέξοδο. Έπαθα κοκομπλόκο.
Με πιάνει τρόμος του κενού και έχω και ιλίγγους
Κι άμα ρημαδοκοιμηθώ στον ύπνο βλέπω σβίγγους».

«Ωχ! ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ» του Αλέξη Καλλίτση


----------



## Mindkaiser (Feb 7, 2017)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. 

Ως "μπορνιόκο", το βρίσκουμε να σηματοδοτεί και κακής ποιότητας αλκοόλ. 

asomatoi.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-post_4769.html

Επιπλέον, κάποιος διαχειριστής στο translatum.gr αναφέρει ότι, "στο λεξικό νεολογισμών του Τσαμπουνάρα χρησιμοποιείται για να αποδώσει αγγλικές λέξεις που αφορούν χαμηλής ποιότητας αλκοόλ...", αλλά δεν το έχω για να το ελέγξω. 

Με την έννοια του ντουβρουτζά, αναφέρεται και σε σχόλιο του KapetanEnas σε άρθρο του Νικοκύρη που χρονολογείται από το 2011.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/02/02/tsurepnika/

Μόλις διαπίστωσα ότι έχω ανοίξει το νήμα σε λάθος ενότητα. Αν έχει την καλοσύνη ένας διαχειριστής, ας το μετακινήσει κατάλληλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2017)

Με το θάρρος να έχω ζητήσει στο παρελθόν τη συμβουλή του Αντώνη Πανούτσου για ορολογία πυγμαχίας, πήγα κατευθείαν στην πηγή. Να τι μου απάντησε (και τον ευχαριστώ και από εδώ):




> Το σωστό είναι, όπως γράφουν στο thread, _μπορνιόκο_. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχε πει ο Ηλίας Μπαζίνας ότι είναι συνώνυμο του σκουλαμέντο. Το οποίο δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι σύφιλη ή βλενόρροια. Οταν το γράφω δεν σημαίνει κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό που λέει. Επάρατο πορνιόκο. Χρειάζεται τόση εξήγηση όσο και οι νότες στην μουσική.


Σημειώσεις:
Ο *Ηλίας Μπαζίνας* υπήρξε μια θρυλική φυσιογνωμία στα βαρέα αθλήματα και την αθλητική δημοσιογραφία, με κοφτερό σχόλιο που δεν χαριζόταν πουθενά. Το *σκουλαμέντο* είναι όντως λαϊκή ονομασία της βλενόρροιας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2017)

...
Άρα κάτι παραπλήσιο με το _συφιλιάζομαι_, μόνο που εκείνο είναι πιο ενεργητικό, δηλαδή έχει αντίδραση, τσαντίλα, όχι παθητικό σαν το «παθαίνω μπορνιόκο» που δείχνει μόνο την επίδραση στον ασθενή χωρίς την αντίδρασή του.


The Clap - Frank Zappa


----------



## sarant (Feb 7, 2017)

Χρειάζεται τόση εξήγηση όσο και οι νότες στη μουσική!


----------



## crystal (Feb 8, 2017)

Το ξέρω ως διάρροια, αλλά μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιεί έτσι μόνο ο συγκεκριμένος φίλος (ο οποίος επίσης λέει σκουλαμέντρα αντί για σκουλαμέντο).


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2017)

Χτες έμαθα αντίστοιχο της ασθένεις του τίτλου στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Ένας φοιτητής μου μού έστειλε μέιλ και ζητάει περισσότερο χρόνο για την εργασία του και μου γράφει: I've been struck down with the *dreaded lurgy*
Oπότε ανοίγω το λεξικό και βρίσκω:

lurgy (plural lurgies) (Britain, slang, humorous) A fictitious, highly infectious disease; often used in the phrase "the dreaded lurgy"


----------



## Earion (Feb 22, 2017)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι λογοπαίγνιο με βάση το *lethargy*;


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2017)

Earion said:


> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι λογοπαίγνιο με βάση το *lethargy*;



A nonce word popularized by Spike Milligan and Eric Sykes, scriptwriters for a 9 November 1954 programme of The Goon Show, "Lurgi Strikes Britain", in which Ned Seagoon must deal with a national outbreak of a highly dangerous, highly infectious and — as it turns out — fictitious disease known as the Dreaded Lurgi. Folk etymologies for this word include:


that it is a corruption and contraction of the term _allergy_. This is not supported by the use of the hard 'g' in lurgi (rhyming with Fergie), as allergy has a softer 'g' sound similar to a hard 'j'.
that it is based on the Northern English dialectal phrase_ fever-lurgy_ ‎(“lazy or idle”).
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/lurgy


OED:

*lurgy* (also *lurgi*) 
Usu. in phr. _the dreaded lurgy_. A fictitious, highly infectious disease invented (?) and made a byword by the Radio Goons.
 For the possibility that the word is not invented, cf. _fever-lurgy_, dial. var. of _fever-lurden_, and E.D.D. s.v. _lurgies_, _lurgy_ adj. & n.

*ˈfever-ˈlurden*
[f. _fever_ n. + _lurdan_ (imitating medical names of fevers). Said to survive dial. as _fever-lurgan, -lurgy, -largie._] 

The disease of laziness. 

Στο Oxford η προφορά είναι «λέργκι», με g=γκ, όχι λέρτζι με g=τζ όπως του lethargy ή του allergy.


Lurgi Strikes Britain


----------

